# Tritronics bark limiter XS



## GregorMac (Sep 11, 2006)

I've never owned a bark collar before. However, I must say that I really like the new TT bark limiter. IMO the best feature is the "bark counter". When you shut the collar off, it tells you how many corrections it made to your dog. From there, you can decide if the level you chose (1-5) was the right one and adjust accordingly. At lunch, I went out to walk the pup and found that, on a level 3, he got corrected quite a few times. So, I upped it to a level 4 and we'll see how it works this afternoon.

GregorMac


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The batteries are NOT rechargeable. You just buy a new battery.


----------



## GregorMac (Sep 11, 2006)

lablover said:


> The batteries are NOT rechargeable. You just buy a new battery.


True, and to some that's a bummer. However, there is a motion sensor in the collar so it turns off when pup is asleep in box, or whatever.


----------



## johnp (Sep 9, 2005)

The batteries have always seemed to last for quite a while for me. I would have preferred for them to have been rechargable but as long as they seem to last for me its really not that big of a deal.

John


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I decided the lack of rechargable batteries was a minor issue. 
My bark limiter shound be here Wednesday.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

lablover,
I've had mine now for 3 years, it's seen alot of use, and the battery is still working.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*bark limiter*

I own 3 of them. The batteries are cheap and you can get them at walmart. The first set lasted well over a year and these collars are small enough and light enough that they don't hurt the dog after daily wear.


----------

